# Training for ICD-10 PCS



## anmariebrigham (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm going to start training my inpt coders on ICD-10 PCS and I'm looking for some activities to use to teach the 31 different root opertations. I've completed the AHIMA ICD-10-CM/PCS Trainer on Trainer program, so I have a lot of good teaching materials, but just looking for some fun activites like matching games, crosswords, etc.
Thanks!


----------



## beckiw (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm not sure those types of materials have been developed yet.  You can make your own at studystack.com, free website.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Aug 3, 2012)

Anmarie,

I am teaching PCS to our coders.  I found a crossword puzzle for ICD-10-PCS.  Glad to share.  Also, if you google ICD-10 Jeopardy, you will find several formats.

Best,


----------

